# Photoshop Design



## koboshichan (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo erstmal  ,

Also ich habe eine Frage zu Photoshop 6.0 .
 Ich würde gerne wissen wie man mit Photoshop 6.0 ein Design macht, wie hier: http://www.clinging-angel.de
Ich versuche es schon seit Tagen, aber nie klappt es. Ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen.

MfG
Koboshi-Chan


----------



## layla (17. Februar 2004)

Weiß nicht genau wo da dein Problem liegt.
Oben irgendein Bild von so einem Manga dings das wurde etwas bearbeitet. Das kann man zb auf der Seite als Bild oder als Hintergrundbild reinsetzen. Die 2 Tabellen sind eigentlich nur noch HTML, kann man natürlich auch mit Photoshop machen was aber dann bei der größe der Homepage nevgativ auswirkt.
Wenn das nicht das beantworten sollte was du wissen wolltest dann bitte poste genau was du wissen möchstest!


----------



## schnarnd (17. Februar 2004)

*Haha hab die Antwort*

1.)Man nehme einen Bleistift und ein Blattpapier und male ein Bild.Hier ein Manga.wenn Du nicht zeichnen kannst musst du es lernen oder dir ein bildchen wo anders besorgen.
2.)einscannen damit du etwas auf den Pc
3.) Dann die Konturen mit Photoshop nach ziehen.Das geht mit dem Pfad Tool.Hab sogar ein Tutorial für dich Hier!.Am Anfang ist es schwer den Pfad zu benutzen aber wenn man es kann----->sehr nützlich.
4.)Colorieren in Photoshop mit Airbrush.....und so weiter.Hierzu noch ein Tut
http://www.bakaneko.com/howto/computer/cleanup/index.html
5.)der rest ist leicht.irgendwie Scanlines oder ähnliches übers  bild


----------



## koboshichan (17. Februar 2004)

@layla: ähem...sorry wenn ich mich nicht so genau ausgedrückt hab! Ich wollte wissen wie man halt ein Design von dieser Art macht (mit der navi an der Seite und so). Ich bin nämlich noch eine ziemliche Anfängerin darin.

PS: Wie macht man mit Photoshop denn diese Tabellen?


----------



## koboshichan (17. Februar 2004)

@schnard: Danke für die Tutorials! 
Blöde Frage, aber: Was sind Scanlines? Ich kenn mich leider noch überhaupt nicht aus...


----------



## Athena (17. Februar 2004)

Tip von Anfänger zu Anfänger (ich glaube die alteingesessenen haben das mind. 1000 Mal geschrieben):

1. RTFM
2. Tutorials durcharbeiten (die hier sind echt gut)
3. F1
4. hier mitlesen
5. bissl Zeit investieren

Es kommt mit der Zeit
Leider funktioniert von-Hirn-zu-Hirn-Übertragung noch nicht...

mfG


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Februar 2004)

Ein kleines Scanlines Tutorial:

http://www.n-sane.net/tutorials/scanline/index.php

Ich hoffe, du kannst Englisch. Ansonsten suche einfach mal hier danach. Du findest bestimmt etwas


----------



## Funball (17. Februar 2004)

@ schnarnd

Also so einfach wie Du das beschrieben hast, ist es nun auch wieder nicht . Ich hab das auch mal ausprobiert und ein Comicmännchen auf Papier gemalt und eingescannt. Bis dahin auch kein Problem ,aber mit dem Colourieren ,also ich meine jetzt mit dem richtigen so wie man es auch in vielen Gameszeitschriften sieht ist es auf keine Fall einfach . Leider habe ich auch nur englische tuts gefunden . Sollte aber jemand ein deutsches auf Lager haben bitte MELDEN.


----------



## schnarnd (17. Februar 2004)

*Jaja stimmt schon*

Einfach ist es auf keinen Fall.Ich kanns auch noch nicht gut.Bin eigentlich auch noch ein Anfänger.
Colorieren ist schon schwer,da muss man schon einbscihen künstlerisch begabt sein und Ahung von Schattierungen usw haben.
Aber was ist dein Problem mit den Englischen Tutorials?Könnte ich die mal sehen die du gefunden hast?
Also zu den englischen Tutorials es gibt hier in den Tutorials auch eins in dem die Filter und wichtigsten Funktion übersetzt sind.Deswgen dürfte das kein Problem sein.Nun mal her damit!


----------



## schnarnd (17. Februar 2004)

*Ach ja*

So du englisch !Nein Spaß nimms mir nicht übel bitte.Hab ein gutes DEUTSCHES Tutorial gefunden.Wenn du dein Pic so hinbekommst kommt das den "Gamezeitschriften" schon ziemlich nah!Hier . So viel Glück damit.Werde es auch mal veruchen.Und gib mir die Englischen bitte!
Thx


----------



## schnarnd (17. Februar 2004)

*oh sorry*

verdammt der link  garnicht richtig.einfach unten bei "sontige" gucken und "Handzeichnung colorieren" klicken.
Sry


----------



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

Also das Tutorial ist nich neu . Das wurde schon mal von einem Kollegen von mir hier gepostet. Aber ich kann es immer noch nich glauben ,das das mit Photoshop man bemerke PS 6.0 und mit einer 3 Tasten Maus gemacht wurde . Also wer das hinbekommt verdient Respeckt. Ich persönlich möchte auch gern mehr darüber Erfahren weil es echt ein spannendes Thema is . Hier der Link .


Illustrier-Link (Respeckt)


----------



## schnarnd (18. Februar 2004)

*Danke*

Boar das ist nicht ohne.Wen ich sowas hinbekommen würde.Naja und was hälst du von dem was ich gepostet hab?


----------



## layla (18. Februar 2004)

@schnarnd: tabellen in Photoshop man nehme das Quadratischeauswahlwerkzeug machst damit eine Auswahl so groß wie die Tabelle sein soll, wählst eine Farbe, klickst auf bearbeiten Kontur füllen 1-2 px und schon fertig ist eine art Tabelle.
Würds aber eher in HTML machen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (18. Februar 2004)

Für den Hintergrund kannst du dieses Tutorial verwenden:
http://www.traum-projekt.com/html/photoshop/gridfx/
(hab ich mal von layla bekommen, hehe, danke nochmal )


----------



## schnarnd (18. Februar 2004)

*hhm*

Naja danke auch wenn ich nicht dansch gefragt habe.Aber das Tut scheint nützlich zu sein.
Also nimm die zu herzen koboshichan


----------

